# Which color (or colour) 3DS will you get?



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2010)

pics: 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>black red blue purple orange</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



























</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Woah I didn't know there were others besides red black and blue.

I'll probably get orange.


----------



## Otter (Jun 19, 2010)

Orange, because of my Valve fanboyism.
BAHAHA, who am I kidding? I'm not even sure I'll buy one at all.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2010)

I like orange too.  Also because it seemed to be one of the least popular... but it doesn't seem that way at that moment here, lol.

If not orange, than probably black.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 19, 2010)

Probably blue. I've always had blue handheld consoles. I had a blue Gameboy, DS, and DSi, so I think I'll go with a blue 3DS.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2010)

Blue is the best one, getting that.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 19, 2010)

Purple please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

I'mma angry with you I wanted to make one of these  lol

But I will get black.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

Not sure if I will have the cash at the time.  But I'll get the orange.


----------



## Otter (Jun 19, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Blue is the best one, getting that.


*censored.3.0* YOUR *censored.2.0*
ORRRRRRRRRRRANGECVVLADFSVKJFDSLVKJBKNJDFBD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Keep in mind that the Nintendo 3DS's design isn't final, so the same is probably true about the colors. Don't be surprised if the 3DS doesn't come in all of these colors when it finally launches. Remember those different colored Wiis that never became a reality?


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the Nintendo 3DS's design isn't final, so the same is probably true about the colors. Don't be surprised if the 3DS doesn't come in all of these colors when it finally launches. Remember those different colored Wiis that never became a reality?


I hate different colored Wii's. Where I live the Black Wii is $20 more than the White one :S


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 19, 2010)

Red, Blue, or Orange. I can't make up my mind.

They should make a green


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 19, 2010)

haven't really decided yet but most definetly getting one.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2010)

Black, Red, or Orange.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Black- I have a black DSi so...
Red Hm, maybe
Blue - I have a blue DS phat wish it looked darker.
Purple F-U.
Orange Looks really cool, kinda goldish.

Red/Black/Orange :S

Way to *censored.3.0*ing nuke everyone's hopes Tye... : c


----------



## Callie (Jun 20, 2010)

The purple picture won't show on my computer so probably orange or blue.

Edit: the purple is amazing. So it or blue.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 20, 2010)

Blue or Orange


----------



## SamXX (Jun 20, 2010)

I won't be getting one.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I won't be getting one.


Even if I buy it for you?


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll wait until a white 3DS comes out.


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2010)

Orange looks amazing, I'll get that.


----------



## Conor (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably Orange or Blue.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 20, 2010)

Red or Black, (Those are the colour clothes I wear so I wanna look well coordinated.), preferably Red.


----------



## Anna (Jun 20, 2010)

i don't really like the colours apart from black


----------



## Numner (Jun 20, 2010)

Not gonna get one.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> They should make a green


^This... Also, isn't the blue more of a teal anyway? :?

If they decide not to make (lime) green, then I'd go for the blue/teal


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 20, 2010)

Blue, I wish there was a green one ;~;.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 20, 2010)

Orange, no doubt.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 20, 2010)

Blue, or if no blue ones are avaliable I'll get black. I'm surprised there's no white one.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 20, 2010)

Orange


----------



## Horus (Jun 20, 2010)

I swear to god that the bad lighting is making them look more bad ass then they would be but Black or Red cus I ain't racist.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, let me check my colour co-ordination.

Black DS Lite
White DSi
Brown DSi XL
....
I might go for the Red 3DS.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 20, 2010)

Purple.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 20, 2010)

Electric blue or Orange


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay for the 3% that wont be getting one!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 20, 2010)

My cousin said that these aren't real he said these were just made to show off at E3...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish the blue was more like the DS's blue, then i'd totally get it.

Anyway, i have to agree with the crowd and would love to see a green.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll wait on more colors or Limited Edition bundles.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 20, 2010)

Those colors.. so.. sexy... @_@

I REALLY like the blue (it's like, one of my favorite kinds of blue) so I'm definitely getting that one, assuming the color doesn't change for launch.


----------



## Numner (Jun 20, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> Yay for the 3% that wont be getting one!


Highfive!


/


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2010)

The blue color is horrible.  Assuming these are the options, I'm going with red.


----------



## Wish (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'm gonna wait.
Hoping for white.


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*superlate*
wait i cant find the key for that...
D:


----------



## Vooloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Prob blue or purple.


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 22, 2010)

Purple, because it's the best color in the world (to me).

I despise every other color except for purple and black. Oh, and red.


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2010)

Black


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

the shininess of all of them make them look delicious.  am i the only one who thought this?

purple, hoping that everyone else picks red or black, so that I always know which is mine.

otherwise, whichever color is least picked, locally.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2010)

I like red, it looks nice.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm NOT getting one!


----------



## 4861 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to get the black one because I don't like how the top screen is a different color than the other parts on the colored 3DS.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 22, 2010)

orange looks pretty freaking awesome


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

Probraly Red.... but I'll take anything available at the store.


----------



## Numner (Jun 22, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's by the "P" key.

Noooo

I was left hanging D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 22, 2010)

Orange, it looks sexy.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 22, 2010)

HOLY CRAP THE PURPLE ONE LOOKS AMAZING.

eh. I'll probably end up getting a Black one though.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 23, 2010)

Either Red cause that's my current Ds color or the Blue one.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 23, 2010)

Definetly purple.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jun 23, 2010)

Er... not sure yet but either black, red, or white if they decide to make one ^^


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

first i have to see what kind of red it is.if i dont like the red ima geting black


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll probably get *White*. I wanted a white DS Lite but they were out.   I have the metallic rose (cliche, I knoooww) but I love how crisp and clean the white ones are. If they have neat colors by the time I get one (possibly a year after they come out; I like to wait) I might go with something fancier.~


----------

